# Find a rider to help exercise my horse? And insurance Qs!



## Spyda (7 May 2017)

I'm near Axmouth in Devon. I have a youngish horse that I need help getting and keeping fit. Not sure where to advertise for someone to help. I dont want to pay and dont want money in return, i just want to find someone reliable and competent. Any ideas? Also, do I need them to have their own insurance or will my public liability cover be sufficient? Thanks.


----------



## char_f94 (7 May 2017)

I've seen a lot of ads on preloved and specific fb pages with people looking to ride! Might be worth having a look on there.  Or ask local tack shops if you can put up an ad on the door?  Not sure if where you are is near a Uni but there might be an equestrian society with students who have left horses at home and would love a free ride, could be worth advertising at the university/getting in touch with their society. 

I have no idea about the insurance, might be worth asking them to get their own just so all grounds are covered, I know I'd personally get insurance for myself if I was riding just to be safe.  

Hope you find someone


----------



## MumofWhiz (10 May 2017)

I don't have my own horse but ride other people's horses.  I have BHS Gold membership which gives you insurance when you are on a horse that isn't your own; it was requested by the first person I rode out with and I've just renewed it; gives me peace of mind.


----------



## Spyda (17 May 2017)

Many thanks. Good idea. x



char_f94 said:



			I've seen a lot of ads on preloved and specific fb pages with people looking to ride! Might be worth having a look on there.  Or ask local tack shops if you can put up an ad on the door?  Not sure if where you are is near a Uni but there might be an equestrian society with students who have left horses at home and would love a free ride, could be worth advertising at the university/getting in touch with their society. 

I have no idea about the insurance, might be worth asking them to get their own just so all grounds are covered, I know I'd personally get insurance for myself if I was riding just to be safe.  

Hope you find someone 

Click to expand...


----------



## Spyda (17 May 2017)

Another good idea. I have BHS Gold membership myself and my horse is also independently covered. Maybe I should ask for the rider to be covered themselves  too?




MumofWhiz said:



			I don't have my own horse but ride other people's horses.  I have BHS Gold membership which gives you insurance when you are on a horse that isn't your own; it was requested by the first person I rode out with and I've just renewed it; gives me peace of mind.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MumofWhiz (17 May 2017)

I think that's a good idea then you know the rider will be covered too in the event of an incident.  Doesn't cost a lot and I think it's good to be part of the BHS but I'm funny like that!!


----------



## Spyda (17 May 2017)

Great, many thanks. x


----------



## Pinkvboots (17 May 2017)

Spyda said:



			I'm near Axmouth in Devon. I have a youngish horse that I need help getting and keeping fit. Not sure where to advertise for someone to help. I dont want to pay and dont want money in return, i just want to find someone reliable and competent. Any ideas? Also, do I need them to have their own insurance or will my public liability cover be sufficient? Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

I advertised for a rider on here and got a few replies I also put a card up in my local tack shop and put an advert on preloved and found 2 lovely riders to help out


----------



## Shazzababs (18 May 2017)

The BHS Gold membership is good.  

My Son's pony is also insured with PetPlan and they cover any rider who has my permission as long as they are between the ages of 5 and 70.  So if his friends ride, we are covered that way too.


----------

